# Harvest time?



## bALLACK

So this is my second attempt at growing and i think i got sucessful, can any of you tell me if is she ready to harvest? i think she lacks alot on resin :S
Here some close ups


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Those look amazing. If you have amber trichomes I would say your good to harvest, looks like you might. Some strains are just more resiny than others she looks pretty damn good to me.


----------



## bALLACK

I can't really see if  she have amber thricome's, i have a magnifying glass but its not enough for me to see if they are amber or not ... but thank you for your opinion...
i got lucky she's a female, this was an unknown strain seed gaved to me and i just grew it and here she is, still think she lacks on resin... also its not possible to see wich strain in her by looking at her right?


----------



## Locked

There is absolutely no way to tell what strain it is by eye. As for if it is done...that would depend on the trichomes and their color. From these pics it is very difficult to tell but she looks just about there from the overall look. You need to get yourself a cheap Pocket Microscope. They can be had online for a couple bucks.


----------



## Locked

This is the Scope I have. I paid like 3 bucks free shipping on ebay. 

http://www.lightinthebox.com/smalle...&litb_from=paid_adwords_shopping&sku=429_6929


----------



## bALLACK

too bad i wanted to know her strain x(
Alright, i shall get a microscope, thrics should be brown or cloudy?... 60% of pistils are brown and the rest white, but pistils doesn't say anything about harvesting i think??


----------



## bALLACK

Thats really cheap actually


----------



## Hushpuppy

Unless the light in the pictures is fooling my eyes, it appears to be about 10% amber to me, BUT it is best as Hammy said to get a scope or at least a 30x lens to check them. They look ready to me though. Very good job of taking care of her. Dry them buds carefully and then put them in some jars or some kind of sealable containers for controlled curing.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Ideal trichome color is fully cloudy/milky with 5%-50%+ amber depending on the kind of high you want. If you like more of a heady high then go with very little amber trichomes (already too late for that on this one I think). If you like more of a body stone, couch-lock high then allow it to get more than 30% amber.


----------



## bALLACK

Thank you guys for your help!
Any advice on drying the buds? i already know that slowly its the best way of drying becuz heat will decrease thc potency i think and make's sense... but i wanted to know if i should hang them updside down or different way? and sorry for my english i try to explain myself the best i can x.x


----------



## bALLACK

If i can't get a scope or something i will just wait one more week and cut it...
I had no idea of how complex Marijuana could be! but i like this!


----------



## Hushpuppy

You can hang them on the stems or the whole plant if you want, or you can dice them up if you want. I have a lot of humidity that I have to deal with where I live so I have to trim up all the leaves and then cut all the buds away from the stems and lay them on screens to dry them. I actually use an old refrigerator that I have vented so that it will draw air through it. Some people use closets, and some use the same grow space but turn the lights off so that the buds stay in the dark. But you want them to be in a fairly dry place and as the moisture evaporates into the air, that air needs to be removed so fresh air can come in to evaporate more moisture.


----------



## bALLACK

I live in an island and its very very humid here, so i think i will hang them on the stems but first i will cut all the fan leave's for it to dry better, i will put it in a open closet in a dark room with a fan giving some air to the room.
One more think... i should stop water her 3 day's be4 harvesting right??


----------



## Hushpuppy

Don't put the fan directly on the plant as it will cause them to dry too fast on the outside and lock moisture on the inside. If the fan is very small that will work but if it is a bigger fan that moves a good amount of air then don't use it. if it is a medium sized fan then you can use it but use a timer if you can get one, and set it so that the fan blows for 15 minutes then cuts off for 45min. This will allow the moisture inside the buds to move to the outside while the fan is off. 

Then you will need to open the door at 2x a day and air the closet for a minute by swinging the door back and forth to pull the air out and get fresh air in. After 2 days, feel the buds and see if you can tell if they feel stiff and "crunchy" or if they are still soft and slightly moist. If they are feeling stiff and crunchy on the outside and still soft on the inside, then you need to turn off the fan for longer periods. maybe on for 15min and off for 2hrs. It should take at least 4-7 days for those to dry properly. Then you will need to move them to containers for curing. I used to use canning jars but I recently found that large Tupperware containers work quite well. I went and bought a bunch of the disposable "Gladware" containers that will hold about an oz in each container.

You can water your plants right up to harvest. I wouldn't cut them off water except maybe the day of harvest. as they are easier to work with when they haven't wilted.


----------



## bALLACK

What if i simply have my window opend with some air going in without using a fan?


----------



## Gooch

here is the thing, you have put forth a great effort in caring for the ladies this long, so make sure you take extra care in this final process as it determines, taste potency. ideally you want a sealed room that is dark and dry and warm i believe. then each day twice a day you open the door to exchange the air HP gave you the perfect instructions read them several times. Good luck and godspeed

Edit!! why cant i see any pics?


----------



## sanddan

I can't see any pics either


----------



## bALLACK

there u go


----------



## yarddog

Yeah!  Looking good b!


----------



## sMACkaddict

pics aren't showing up for me... :confused2:


----------



## yarddog

It showed up with the taps talk app  but know with regular Web site I can't see pics either


----------



## Bongofury

I can see the pics after staring at the little blocks for a few minutes. Poof...........


----------



## bALLACK

they disappear i don't know why x.x
here again x.x


----------



## Bongofury

Beautiful.....


----------



## sMACkaddict

its sensory overload, the server just can't handle the dankness... :stoned:

in the last pic it looks like you have a lot of dead leaves on top of your soil, if thats true and not just my eyes playin tricks, you will want to remove those.  They can get moldy and spread it to your plant!

Nonetheless, looks like you did a pretty awesome job!


----------



## bALLACK

you guys are just being nice with me, i don't think she's that dank >.<
i think she could have been a better plant if i had the right nuts... all i used was nitrogen in vegetive stage and no nuts in flowering thats propably the reason why they aren't that good... 

and yes sMACkaddict, these are dead leafs...i had no idea it could be bad to mantain them there... anyways i already harvest it guys thanks for all the help!


----------



## Gooch

woah!!!! ok i need clean up in isle 6 please. Bring a mop. Man that looks amazing **** i forgot the question


----------



## Gooch

did you get any microscope pics?


----------



## Hushpuppy

There is always room for improvement but that is nothing to be ashamed of one bit. Those are very nice looking buds. Now comes the hardest part of all: you need to have the ultimate in patience to dry and cure them before diving in. You need a good 4-7 days of drying in a controlled space, and then at least 2 weeks of curing in an even more controlled space. And if you really want to enjoy the fullness of the buds in their flavors, cure them for a month before diving into the bowl.


----------



## bALLACK

And the closet is in a dark room without lights and good ventilation but its closed... and i open it like 3 times a day or 4


----------



## Hushpuppy

That is good. While they are drying, you will get some different smells. Try to not dry too fast. You want them to feel just a little "crispy" on the outside and stiff but soft on the inside. Then you will need to cut them away from the stems and remove the bigger leaves, then put them in some air tight containers. I like to use the plastic Tupperware containers that the lids will snap shut. I have several that will hold about 2-4oz each. Then when you put them in the containers and seal them, put them in the dark and cool place. Open the containers and wave container around a bit to get fresh air into it, and then close back 2x a day for 7 days, then open containers and air them then close 1x a day for 7 days. Then they are ready, but for better flavor, continue to air buds 1x a day for another 7 days, then air them 1x every other day for 7 more days. Then they will be better.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

only chicks can pose with buds without a shirt and one glove.  the buds look good, but make sure to put as much time, care and effort into the drying and curing as u did the growing. chlorophyll tastes like arse. imho get all the fans off

by the way, nice job nudie boy


----------



## yarddog

Wow.  First pic was a little different. Lol. It lends a little awkwardness to the thread.  

Carry on!!


----------



## bALLACK

Thanks all for the positive message's!
Hush yes its true, the smell naturally come's on with time on the drying, first day's was smelling like humid leaf, now its smelling sweet!
you guys are great thanks all!


----------



## Rosebud

I don't mean to be debbie downer as the cola is very nice, but have you got spider mites or thrip on those leaves?


----------



## Gooch

Rose you looking at the 3rd pic down with that string running across? wouldn't you see more?


----------



## sMACkaddict

I believe I can see what Rose is talking about in the 2nd and 3rd pic.  The leaves looks speckled(I think thats the word), like from thrips or a similar pest.


----------



## bALLACK

yes almost by the end of her stage she got spider mites on her
and there are some little cat hairs or something on the buds as well x.x tried to clean them


----------



## sMACkaddict

Good spot rose


----------



## docfishwrinkle

eagle eye rose


----------



## Rosebud

Unfortunately the borg and I are on first name basis.  NASTY HORRIBLE AWFUL BLATANT CREEP Spider mites.  Have never had them outside, amazing.  Had them inside at least 5 times.


----------



## bALLACK

why didnt she turned hermo with all the stress and spider mites? xD


----------



## Rosebud

The plant loses some nutrition to the spider mites but it isn't enough stress to make it hermie, that I know of. But, you will need clean everything WELL that was in or around that grow or they will be back.


----------



## Hushpuppy

It is rather ironic that you would have insect infestations on indoor grows but not as much on outdoor grows....... But the reason is that indoor grows don't allow all of the natural checks and balances that prevent the infestations(normally) outside.  
That is why I tell people who try to grow indoors to not try to mimic outside growing, because we can't imitate nature, we aren't good enough. So we do the next best thing which it try to provide an optimized grow environment.


----------



## Rosebud

HP, i like to think it is because my back yard has been organic for ten years. I have a lot of beneficials back there. The only thing i used on my grow this year was EM1 no pesticides no liquid nutes... It is a great thing.  The praying mantis was a little ticked about how sticky the LA's were. lol


----------

